# Question about bum play



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Um...not sure hot to not make this graphic so just...warning you now. 

So, for you folks out there who enjoy bum play with your partners, how do you deal with the delicate little matter of poop? The few times I've had a partner play with me there, I've really liked it, but I am always a little paranoid that an inserted body part is going to come out a little soiled, if you know what I mean, and turn my partner off. I've realized that if I ever had a partner who wanted me to play with him in the same way, that's what I would be afraid of. I'm afraid of the smell and taste. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> Um...not sure hot to not make this graphic so just...warning you now.
> 
> So, for you folks out there who enjoy bum play with your partners, how do you deal with the delicate little matter of poop? The few times I've had a partner play with me there, I've really liked it, but I am always a little paranoid that an inserted body part is going to come out a little soiled, if you know what I mean, and turn my partner off. I've realized that if I ever had a partner who wanted me to play with him in the same way, that's what I would be afraid of. I'm afraid of the smell and taste. Thoughts? Suggestions?


Some people won't go to the following extreme, but if you guys really wanna RELAX, and totally explore, then you need to do the following:

1. Eat mostly fruits and veggies for a few days (lay off the meat.

2. Go 24 hours without any food consumption

3. enema


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! I get all kinds of good advice on TAM.  I'm guessing if I have a partner who wants me to play I'll just ask him to be clean first. Seems reasonable.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

enema!

My ex wife used to give me prostate massages...if you dont know, google it...and she had a prostate stimulator as well
I ALWAYS did 2 enemas before we would do this, just in case and there was never an issue

I would advise you NEVER EVER eat White Castles if you are going to use the back door...trust me

Oh, and yes I was hesitant at first as men are programmed to think that if we allow anything sexual to happen in OUR butts, we are GAY!!!!...not true!...My ex asked me "would you let Angelina Jolie strap on and ass-phuc you??? I said...YES...and realized it wasnt a homosexual indication LOL


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

why lord.. why must you tease me with a LD spouse, while there are other women having fun with bum play?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

I remember on Satellite radio listening to a porn star talk about her work. She said if she's doing an anal scene, then she doesn't eat for a day beforehand, and does at least two enemas before filming. Wow. 

She also saw it as a weight loss method...


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

NotTooSure said:


> Never done any either of those, however I find the pork can cause issues (hence the skid marks in my previous posting). And maybe those steps would prevent that. But it doesn't bother me.


 What would concern me more is if your partner ate a bowl of chili. You can control you bowels but it would be farting that would have me on edge.

I can enjoy looking at a women,s butt. Soft, round and firm but like anyone else can be deadly if one cuts one loose.

I have a friend who met a girl and he found her to be a reals special lady and it developed into a serious relationship.

One day he comes over and asked me about a problem he had.

Seems that when she spends the night with him, they go to sleep in the spoon position, you know, where she parks her butt against him. He said he enjoys it a lot because she's got a sexy bottom but while she sleeping, she farts and he wakes up with a nose full of ass.

Honestly I tried to help but was laughing so hard because he was trying his best to use the polite words and all I had running through my mind is seeing him waking up gagging. 

Finally I told him to buy her Beno and hope for the best. I know it wasn't the best advice but it was the best I could do at the time.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Theseus said:


> I remember on Satellite radio listening to a porn star talk about her work. She said if she's doing an anal scene, then she doesn't eat for a day beforehand, and does at least two enemas before filming. Wow.
> 
> She also saw it as a weight loss method...


I'm afraid I'm not dedicated enough to the sport to fast for 24 hours before hand. But I did go out and get an enema bulb and watched a very informative video on youtube to figure out how the hell to use it. 

As I've said, I have done anal a few times and it was never an issue but it seems possible that I will be doing it more and want to be a good girl scout (prepared).


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

Theseus said:


> I remember on Satellite radio listening to a porn star talk about her work. She said if she's doing an anal scene, then she doesn't eat for a day beforehand, and does at least two enemas before filming. Wow.
> 
> She also saw it as a weight loss method...


going "a$$-to-mouth" is common in porn, I would hope they do whatever it takes to be sparkly clean LOL


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

enema will clear up any issues, never heard of the not eating thing.


----------



## blonde01 (Mar 20, 2014)

Arouse Her Anal Ecstasy- The Best Illustrated and Most Innovative Step-by-Step Guide for a Pleasurable Path to Anal Sex. She'll Enjoy Amazing Orgasms and Love It from Beginning to End.:smthumbup:


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Quality time in a hot bath with a enema works well IMHO


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

"The ultimate guide to anal pleasure for women" by Tristan T. I read a lot before I engaged in it.

Have fun!!


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

water enema in the shower. I flush it three times. The last one is usually all clear. It takes a few times to get used t it. But, come out sparkling clean. I used the little red rubber bottle and hose.

I like doing this because I can stop worrying about (poop) and enjoy the full experience.


----------

